# 2011 jim corey memorial saugeye tournament



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

cripple creek will be holding its 2nd annual jim corey memorial tournament on may 7th 2011 at tappen lake.registration will be starting at 6 am and weigh in at 4 pm. no fish will be weighed in after 5pm,unless we have a big turnout. 2 people per boat. shore fishing ok. single person is ok.$20.00 per person $5.00 pot big fish if you want in. dead fish will count if fresh. 6 fish limit for two, 15 in min on fish registration and weigh in will be at tappen industries,across the street from old bait shop,trophys and plaques money. chili,mac salad hot dogs on grill and drinks will be provided starting at 12 noon.50/50 drawing and raffles.contact husky on here or 330 756 3295 after 1pm any day.leave mess and ill call you if im not here.:Tplease make sticky thanks


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a quick question Dan.
Are you really going to weigh 6 fish against 9????
It seems that it would be a great advantage to anyone that puts a third person in the boat.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was wondering that myself. Also size limit on the fish?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea ill keep it at 2 per boat thanks changed place to have it too. guy that owns jims old place told darlene that he wants her out now.and not to come back!!! must be mad she moved!!had to find parking.ok now.will be across the street from old bait shop...im going nuts!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is this still going to happen? Also do you have an address for the ramp or meeting place? Only been there twice and can't remember exact directions. Thanks


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

registration and weigh in across from old bait shop...tappen industries,rt 250 going east,1/2 mile past 151 turn off on right.we will post signs. gonna have some good food.should be a good time.trophys, placues and cash.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like a good time. me and my father in law will most likely be fishing this. Husky did you do any good yesterday? We caught 15 crappie at "the dead sea" We were the other guys in the bait shop gettin minnows when you were in there.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nothing !!!!


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

I would be there if i wasnt holding my own tournament that day. can I prepay earlier than than may 7 and just count my fee as a donation to the pot and to darlene?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

sure,that would be nice,sorry ya can t make it. drop it off at bait shop thanks


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

still looking at saturday.may 7th


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

hope some of you make it,gottsa good food.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

postponed till august


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I came looking for results ...Sorry to see you had to cancel.. What happened? Hope everyone is OK ?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

weather and no shows


----------

